# Festivals and Gigs



## biglynch (Jun 12, 2013)

So at the end of this month I'm off to Glastonbury Festival, then in July I got tickets to a smaller festival called Truck. I could do with going to a few more gigs and if i can find room for a 3rd festival I will. Line ups bellow.

http://www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk/line-up/

http://truckfestival.com/line-up/

So what plans do all you wonerfull peoples around the globe have and/or where and who should I go to see...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 12, 2013)

Helping to run local vegetarian food festival this weekend. And have a stall at the One Planet Living festival this weekend too.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 12, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Helping to run local vegetarian food festival this weekend. And have a stall at the One Planet Living festival this weekend too.



We used to have a good vegan/vegetarian fest and a sweet french market here but the council moved to Bedford 40 miles away. Good luck with both.


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2013)

First of all, much envy on you going to Glastonbury--that is one I'd love to go see some day. And I just looked at the line up, and I'm salivating (although glad I don't have to choose between the many conflicts when bands I'd love to see are on at the same time). I don't know Truck, or most of the bands, but I hope it is also a great time 

We have passes for Ottawa Bluesfest this year (which doesn't have all that much to do with the Blues these days....headliners include The Black Keys and Bjork. Although they are bringing B.B. King in as a nod to their name). It is only about a 10-15 minute bike ride from our house--less from where I work--so we can pretty much just pop over for the bands that we really want to see (it runs over 10 days).

http://ottawabluesfest.ca/lineup/grid/


----------



## biglynch (Jun 12, 2013)

Tad said:


> First of all, much envy on you going to Glastonbury--that is one I'd love to go see some day. And I just looked at the line up, and I'm salivating (although glad I don't have to choose between the many conflicts when bands I'd love to see are on at the same time). I don't know Truck, or most of the bands, but I hope it is also a great time
> 
> We have passes for Ottawa Bluesfest this year (which doesn't have all that much to do with the Blues these days....headliners include The Black Keys and Bjork. Although they are bringing B.B. King in as a nod to their name). It is only about a 10-15 minute bike ride from our house--less from where I work--so we can pretty much just pop over for the bands that we really want to see (it runs over 10 days).
> 
> http://ottawabluesfest.ca/lineup/grid/



WOW... I dont Know where to begin. So many awesome bands, Zac Brown Band, The Joy Formidable,Jon Spencer Blues Explosion,The Waterboys are all awesome shouts. If i win a lotto between now and then im am so going.


----------



## Melian (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, I was supposed to be heading off to Amnesia Rockfest (punk festival) in a few days, but I dumped my bf last weekend, and we were planning on going together...so I had to bail. It was a great line-up, too :doh:


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2013)

I’m sorry things didn’t work out for you, Melian (in both senses). 

Sure you can’t find a willing victim to go with you?


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 12, 2013)

I am sooo jealous of you going to Glastonbury, biglynch! I went in 2010 and have been trying to get back there ever since, but uni placement/minimal holidays now dictate I won't be able to go until 2016. 

I can't afford festival tickets (and don't really have festival-going friends) so I volunteer steward at festivals. For the past 2 years I've been to WOMAD, a world music festival, which I love. It's fairly small and really chilled out, and I love not knowing (m)any of the artists on the bill - both years have been voyages of discovery. That's another one I'll miss this year. Lattitude is another one I'd love to get to - the line-up always looks right up my street, and the setting seems beautiful.

This year the only festival I can get to is Wilderness. I'm excited to see Rodriguez as I loved Searching for Sugarman, and Empire of the Sun are playing too, which will be good. I don't usually aim to see too many bands at festivals though - I prefer to wander around and see what I stumble across. I hope the weather's good for Wilderness as there's a lake you can go swimming in - hoping to be brave enough to bare all in a bikini for the first time in a good few years!

Tad - that blues festival looks great, you're lucky being so close.


----------



## MattB (Jun 12, 2013)

Melian said:


> Well, I was supposed to be heading off to Amnesia Rockfest (punk festival) in a few days, but I dumped my bf last weekend, and we were planning on going together...so I had to bail. It was a great line-up, too :doh:



My best friend was supposed to come out from Calgary and stay for a week so we could go to this, but he cancelled. I reluctantly opted to cancel my time off and go back to work, meanwhile...another friend of mine from out of town says he's going and now it's too late for me to take time off work again so yeah...SUCKS!

It's such a killer lineup too, so many bands I wanted to see- 7Seconds, Bad Brains, Agnostic Front...whatever Black Flag reunion they have scheduled...

SUCKS! :doh:

Edit- SEE??? http://www.pnrockfest.com/en/2013-lineup/


----------



## biglynch (Jun 12, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> I am sooo jealous of you going to Glastonbury, biglynch! I went in 2010 and have been trying to get back there ever since, but uni placement/minimal holidays now dictate I won't be able to go until 2016.
> 
> I can't afford festival tickets (and don't really have festival-going friends) so I volunteer steward at festivals. For the past 2 years I've been to WOMAD, a world music festival, which I love. It's fairly small and really chilled out, and I love not knowing (m)any of the artists on the bill - both years have been voyages of discovery. That's another one I'll miss this year. Lattitude is another one I'd love to get to - the line-up always looks right up my street, and the setting seems beautiful.
> 
> ...



hardcore planning never works and as im sure you impossible at Glasto as every corner can hide something epic. Willderness looks like a good line up, Empire of the Sun are top notch and if you want a quality but of funtime retro madness you must see (link) The Correspondents... very very tres Bon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZukiRrYROA


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 12, 2013)

Melian said:


> Well, I was supposed to be heading off to Amnesia Rockfest (punk festival) in a few days, but I dumped my bf last weekend, and we were planning on going together...so I had to bail. It was a great line-up, too :doh:



*whoa....I must be outta the loop....bf..??? 
what happened to Hubby 

hope you are HAPPIER TODAY....you should GO ANYWAY!!!! so much fun to be had...*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 12, 2013)

biglynch said:


> So at the end of this month I'm off to Glastonbury Festival, then in July I got tickets to a smaller festival called Truck. I could do with going to a few more gigs and if i can find room for a 3rd festival I will. Line ups bellow.
> 
> http://www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk/line-up/
> 
> ...



*DAMN.....Glastonbury almost puts our biggest festy to shame...BONNAROOOOOOOO

thats a fuck of a lot of bands, stages etc....how many 100,000 show up for this event...must be crazy PRICEY???!!! but amazing*


----------



## djudex (Jun 12, 2013)

Melian said:


> Well, I was supposed to be heading off to Amnesia Rockfest (punk festival) in a few days, but I dumped my bf last weekend, and we were planning on going together...so I had to bail. It was a great line-up, too :doh:





HDANGEL15 said:


> *whoa....I must be outta the loop....bf..???
> what happened to Hubby *



Yeah I think I must have missed a staff meeting or something


----------



## biglynch (Jun 13, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DAMN.....Glastonbury almost puts our biggest festy to shame...BONNAROOOOOOOO
> 
> thats a fuck of a lot of bands, stages etc....how many 100,000 show up for this event...must be crazy PRICEY???!!! but amazing*



Another sweet as fook line-up.
Glasto is about 160,000 and the tickets cost £205/$320 Its a bargain in my view.


----------



## Melian (Jun 13, 2013)

Tad said:


> Im sorry things didnt work out for you, Melian (in both senses).
> 
> Sure you cant find a willing victim to go with you?



Meh, he was a bit of a tool and was annoying the crap out of me. It's too late to find someone else, because I was relying on him for transportation and we were splitting on a variety of costs...too expensive to just go myself, now.



MattB said:


> My best friend was supposed to come out from Calgary and stay for a week so we could go to this, but he cancelled. I reluctantly opted to cancel my time off and go back to work, meanwhile...another friend of mine from out of town says he's going and now it's too late for me to take time off work again so yeah...SUCKS!
> 
> It's such a killer lineup too, so many bands I wanted to see- 7Seconds, Bad Brains, Agnostic Front...whatever Black Flag reunion they have scheduled...
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuck. That's awful, Matt. We should have just gone together!!




HDANGEL15 said:


> *whoa....I must be outta the loop....bf..???
> what happened to Hubby
> 
> hope you are HAPPIER TODAY....you should GO ANYWAY!!!! so much fun to be had...*





djudex said:


> Yeah I think I must have missed a staff meeting or something



Oh, husband is still around. I've just been keeping a few extras, lately. LOL. He doesn't like punk and has another commitment this week, so he can't go (and he would ruin my enjoyment of the festival, anyway).


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2013)

biglynch said:


> We used to have a good vegan/vegetarian fest and a sweet french market here but the council moved to Bedford 40 miles away. Good luck with both.



Thanks! Last minute panic printing flyers (which in my brain slightly clashes with the whole "sustainability" theme the OPL festival is set up to promote and raise awareness of.... but I guess it's a tradeoff)

Why did they move it??


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm really hoping to go to the Afro Punk Festival 2013 this year. It's August 24th and 25th out in Brooklyn. Something has come up every year to keep me from going but I really want to try this year.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 14, 2013)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm really hoping to go to the Afro Punk Festival 2013 this year. It's August 24th and 25th out in Brooklyn. Something has come up every year to keep me from going but I really want to try this year.



*THAT sounds FUNNNN*


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 14, 2013)

biglynch said:


> ...if you want a quality but of funtime retro madness you must see (link) The Correspondents... very very tres Bon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZukiRrYROA



I saw The Correspondents at WOMAD last year! Good fun - I shall try to catch them again


----------



## biglynch (Jun 14, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks! Last minute panic printing flyers (which in my brain slightly clashes with the whole "sustainability" theme the OPL festival is set up to promote and raise awareness of.... but I guess it's a tradeoff)
> 
> Why did they move it??


 Not cost effective to hold it in Luton. A weak as shit answer, but luton has come to expect it.




Gingembre said:


> I saw The Correspondents at WOMAD last year! Good fun - I shall try to catch them again



A very wise idea. :bow:


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 16, 2013)

When I hear the word "Glastonbury," I imagine it's either a prefix or suffix for some kind of dessert. When I hear "SoHo," I think of the NYC's SoHo (as opposed to yours of the same name.). Which, immediately brings to mind....

Speaking of festivals-though, this looks kind of intriguing. Sold-out already. But I bet there will be *a lot* of Aussies there.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 17, 2013)

*I just bought a ticket for PEACH MUSIC FESTIVAL which I totally can't afford...but went out with a good buddy Friday nite..and he talked me into camping & GOOD TIMES!!!!*


----------



## Tad (Jun 17, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I just bought a ticket for PEACH MUSIC FESTIVAL which I totally can't afford...but went out with a good buddy Friday nite..and he talked me into camping & GOOD TIMES!!!!*



Sometimes.....you just can't afford not to, in non-monetary ways  Have a great time!


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 18, 2013)

Amusingly accurate, for some of them. 

Really though, I've always wanted to go to some sort of big festival. Also, Burning Man seems like it'd be quite the trip. And metal cruises are apparently a thing. That'd probably make my life.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Amusingly accurate, for some of them.
> 
> Really though, I've always wanted to go to some sort of big festival. Also, Burning Man seems like it'd be quite the trip. And metal cruises are apparently a thing. That'd probably make my life.



Quality I think I'm going to print a copy of this. METAL... CRUISES... Thats like garlic cheesecake. Both great but together? I need to investigate.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 18, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> Amusingly accurate, for some of them.
> 
> Really though, I've always wanted to go to some sort of big festival. Also, Burning Man seems like it'd be quite the trip. And metal cruises are apparently a thing. That'd probably make my life.



*I have been to Burning MAN it is the ultimate..but NOT a MUSIC festival at all...but certainly a HUGE EXPERIENCE.....there are all types of cruises..my brother has gone on JAM CRUISE for years..my ex went on a Metal Cruise last year....they are signifigantly FUN & $$$$$$$$*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tad said:


> Sometimes.....you just can't afford not to, in non-monetary ways  Have a great time!



*TAD you are on the $...it will be so fun.....no doubt..now to ask for ONE FUCKING DAY OFF from the nazis at work.......FML *


----------



## biglynch (Jun 25, 2013)

Right im off to my 5th glasto see you on Monday you lovely buggers.


----------



## MattB (Jun 25, 2013)

I heard from an acquaintance that the Amnesia Rockfest was a logistical nightmare, with long waits to get in, bad organization, etc... I sort of feel okay for missing it now...


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Jun 26, 2013)

Have my ticket booked for Electric Picnic here in Ireland. Most excited for that


----------



## shandyman (Jun 26, 2013)

I have not been to a music festival for a good few years. I have really enjoyed going to glastonbury, Reading and Download.
My tastes have changed a bit over the last few years, now its a summer of motor sport for me. I marshal at many motorsport events but i am really looking forward to a relaxing few days at the Goodwood Festival of Speed. Probably the best car event in the world.
I hope you all have a great summer camping in a muddy field!!


----------



## biglynch (Jun 30, 2013)

it was amazingly good. 3 days of sun. back home tomorrow.... shattered.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 2, 2013)

a few of the crazy DJ booth/venues/clubs/bars onsite 

View attachment SAM_0577.jpg


View attachment SAM_0575.jpg


View attachment SAM_0574.jpg


View attachment SAM_0573.jpg


View attachment SAM_0572.jpg


----------



## biglynch (Jul 2, 2013)

and a few more... you will be very bored of me soon. 

View attachment SAM_0567.jpg


View attachment SAM_0569.jpg


View attachment SAM_0571.jpg


----------



## biglynch (Jul 2, 2013)

see I told you. 

View attachment 21335_10151446817316621_619355322_n.jpg


View attachment 382541_10151446811846621_1508199258_n.jpg


View attachment 1013146_10151446813481621_1394865389_n.jpg


View attachment 1044855_10151446813716621_1541650724_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Love seeing the photos of a festival in another country.....VERY VERY STRANGE...looks like BURNING MAN scenes more then a music festival....


thanks for posting
​*


----------

